#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Query! mechanical - casting related

## blchaithanya

i would like to know empirical relation to find out number of risers that are required to be used for a particular casting....pls help me with this...thanku.





  Similar Threads: query Query Query related to final year project.. s/w related to Mechanical Engineer SUgeestions Required

----------

